# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  wilo top s50/4 έσπασε ρυθμιστής στροφων

## kostasv

χαιρετώ σήμερα με ενημέρωσε ο διαχειριστής (είμαι αδειούχος ηλεκτρολόγος)  ότι τον ενημέρωσε ο συντηρητής ότι ο κυκλοφορητής έχει πρόβλημα. Πάω και βλέπω τον ρυθμιστή στροφών σπασμένο και τις επαφές που γεφύρωνε ελεύθερες. Αφού του έβγαλε ένα κόστος 200 ευρώ για αποκατάσταση έπειτα ρώτησε και την άποψή μου. Βρήκα εντομεταξυ το ανταλλακτικο:
MODUL ταχυτήτων 32, για κυκλοφορητή WILO

http://www.o-m.gr/shop/products_page...WILO&pocetak=5

και τώρα θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να γεφυρώσω σε μια συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα τις επαφες πριν αρχίσω ομως τις δόκιμες την άποψη σας ευχαριστω!
οι επαφές είναι κάτω από το κόκκινο κουμπι.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ναι, γιατί όχι;
Όπως θα είδες είναι ένας απλός περιστροφικός διακόπτης 2-3 θέσεων που μάλλον έσπασε ο άξονάς του. (προχθές ξεκοίλιασα έναν, γιαυτό γράφω).
Απλά γεφυρώνεις τις εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες επαφές. Την επιθυμητή ταχύτητα την εντοπίζεις από το κόκκινο κουμπί. Έχει stop στην περιστροφή του.

----------


## kostasv

Ευχαριστώ :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: αφού έβγαλα την πλακέτα κόλλησα από την κάτω πλευρά της μια γέφυρα(καλωδιακι).

----------


## Artist_gr

Το ίδιο έχω κάνει και εγώ, δύο χρόνια δουλεύει έτσι χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## JOUN

Ωραιος ο συντηρητης..Ενα πενηνταρικο για μιση ωρα δουλεια(και πολυ λεω)..

----------


## Gregpro

Καλησπέρα. Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με έναν κυκλοφορητή wilo top-s 30/10. Έχει ακριβώς τον ίδιο ρυθμιστή στροφών, ο οποίος έσπασε. Η απορία μου είναι, πώς αποκτώ πρόσβαση στις κολλήσεις πίσω από τις επαφές, ώστε να κάνω γεφύρωση; Πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί όλο το κουτί των ηλεκτρολογικών; Είναι βιδωτό ή κουμπωτό;

----------


## Gregpro

ΟΚ, τον επισκεύασα. Το module ξεκούμπωσε με φίσα από το μοτέρ. Το αποσυναρμολόγησα και ένωσα τις αντιδιαμετρικές επαφές.

----------

mikemtb73 (22-11-19)

----------

